# Headlamps



## yowzer (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone carry a LED headlamp with them? I've recently started taking my backpacking one (Petzl Tikka+) to work to use in dark spots. Having light exactly where you're looking while keeping both hands free has been great. Also nice for, say, checking out the cut on someone's head without blinding them the way my handheld light does (Pelican M3 LED, very bright).


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2008)

I carry one when I'm camping, but I've not really found a need to have one with me. If I need light and my hands are full... the PD is usually nearby, and they are usually VERY good flashlight and IV holders  (I am not disparaging LEO's AT ALL... I love them... just pointing out that caring for a patient is a team effort, and you should look for help).


----------



## emtwacker710 (May 2, 2008)

yea, I don't feel the need to carry a light with me when I'm doing EMS, fire on the other hand yes, but usually on an EMS call we have LEO's holding a light, the 1st responders or often a family member will help out too..


----------



## mikie (May 2, 2008)

yowzer said:


> Does anyone carry a LED headlamp with them? I've recently started taking my backpacking one (Petzl Tikka+) to work to use in dark spots. Having light exactly where you're looking while keeping both hands free has been great. Also nice for, say, checking out the cut on someone's head without blinding them the way my handheld light does (Pelican M3 LED, very bright).



That's a very interesting concept, I never thought about it.  I too have a Petzl headlamp ((Mine has the 5LEDs and 1 halogen light) used forcamping and such)).  And in agreeing with the other posters, LEO usually has light (as well as scene lighting from the rig(s).  Maybe I'll throw it in my jacket and try it sometime.  I'm sure I'll receive flack from my colleagues- but if it helps, I'll run with it!



Jon said:


> Ithe PD is usually nearby, and they are usually VERY good flashlight and IV holders



What do you mean by IV holders- for prepping the IV or post IV (sharps, bandages, etc)?


----------



## BossyCow (May 2, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> What do you mean by IV holders- for prepping the IV or post IV (sharps, bandages, etc)?



We use them as "here, hold this!"


----------



## Jon (May 2, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> yea, I don't feel the need to carry a light with me when I'm doing EMS, fire on the other hand yes, but usually on an EMS call we have LEO's holding a light, the 1st responders or often a family member will help out too..


It is a VERY good idea to have a light on your person. Just ask someone else to hold it.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 3, 2008)

honestly, i cant imagine seeing an emt wearing a headlamp and not laughing my azz off.

as far as lighting, i can usually find a hose dragger or blue canary to hold a light for me.


----------



## msgogeke (May 3, 2008)

*Headlights*

I guess it depends I see a trend, people from the east coast seem to have no use for the headlamps... 








I live in rural colorado and I love my head lamp; especially useful on a late night car wreck in the middle of nowhere if I'm first on scene.  I would rather look strange, have someone laugh their azz off at me, then step on a sharp object or fall in a hole.  Yep someone always makes a comment but I'm the geek EMT.   I have a pelz and an energizer both LED, pretty bright just one more expensive than the other.


----------



## paramedix (May 3, 2008)

Last year our whole base got sponsored with LED headlamps at the year end function. 

For me, head lamp is one of those things you will find in my bag. Most of the time you work in an area where you have limited visibility.

Unfortunately the "hold this" or "shine here" does not always work over here. If you give your Maglite or Lamp to someone and the light disappears...well yah, so did your Maglite or Lamp. If its bright and shiny...they will take it.

I want to keep it where I know I can control it.


----------



## John E (May 4, 2008)

*Headlamp*

I carry one all the time and use it quite frequently. I'd rather not be dependent on having someone else holding a light while treating a patient. But then again, I work mostly without the benefit of a partner or a LEO onscene.

The idea that another EMT would "laugh their azz off..." at me if they saw me using a headlight to help treat a patient says a lot more about them then it would me.

John E.


----------



## BossyCow (May 5, 2008)

I have a headlamp and we use them often in SAR. I have used it on MVA's but the problem I have with them is when someone calls your name and you turn to look at them, causing them to see blue dots everywhere for a while afterwards. There's a nice one that fits under the brim of a hat that minimizes that problem, but unless you remember to turn it to the red lights when people are around, it will blind someone eventually.


----------



## stonez (May 6, 2008)

Here in South Africa quite a few of us use them. We often get to scenes in the middle of the night in areas with no electricity.
Our ALS units often consist of one person and they can wait on scenes by themselves for quite a while waiting for the ambulance.
In general we do not get to scenes accompanied by law enforcement or fire units.
I myself use a Petzl, great products!!!!


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2008)

msgogeke said:


> I guess it depends I see a trend, people from the east coast seem to have no use for the headlamps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You raise a GREAT point... there is often ambient light around here... so I can usually see OK in the not-quite-dark.


----------



## BossyCow (May 6, 2008)

Jon said:


> You raise a GREAT point... there is often ambient light around here... so I can usually see OK in the not-quite-dark.



LOL.. wow, I didn't think of it that way! If I turn the lights off at my house, I can't see my hand in front of my face unless its a clear night with stars and moon shining.


----------

